# In After Effects CS5 Bild soll einem Pfad folgen.



## aherzog (20. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte in After Efects CS5 für eine Reiseroute-Animation ein Bild eines Autos an einem Pfad folgen lassen.
Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Tag probiert und im Internet gesucht.
Nun bin ich entgültig am Ende.
Ich kriege es hin das ein Text einem Pfad folgt, aber nicht ein Bild.
Wie kann ich denn das Bild so mit dem Pfad verknüpfen das es dem Pfad folgt****
Ich hoffe sehr wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Schon jetzt vielen Dank.
Gruss Andy


----------



## Tena (23. Mai 2011)

Hi
wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du, eine auf einer Landkarte festgelegten ungeraden Route, ein grafisches Objekt folgen lassen.

Hört sich doch ganz einfach an.
1. Du bewegst das zu animierende Objekt an den Startpunkt seiner Animation.
2. Dann beginnst du die Animation, indem du den kleinen > Pfeil neben dem zu animierenden Objekt klickst (in der Ebenenleiste), danach den nächsten > Pfeil auf "Transformation", und bei den X/Y Achsen die beiden kleinen Stopuhren aktivierst. (Turtorials auch auf Youtube)
3. Jetzt bewegst du die Zeitleiste an die Stelle, wo die Animation ihr erstes Zeit-Ziel haben soll. 
4. Das Objekt wird daraufhin einfach, in Abhängigkeit von deiner gewünschten Route, auf den gewünschten Punkt auf deiner Karte geschoben.
5. Bist du fertig, wiederholst du Punkte 3-4 solange, bis dein Objekt das gewünschte Ziel ereicht hat. 

Ich hoffe ich habe dein problem jetzt auch richtig erkannt und konnte helfen.

Grüße


----------

